
Brain-computer interfaces are opening new possibilities (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/59/connections/pop-pop-pop-she-heard-her-brain-in-action-rp
======
winterismute
I got fairly into these years ago at the beginning of my MSc, since a research
team at my Uni had cool projects about them. I gradually lost interest but I
have been wondering lately if the recent advances in the Machine Learning
could be capable of significantly improving the quality of some BHI
application: I am happy to get pointers on papers/research labs to check out!

~~~
p1esk
From what I understand, the main problem is getting the signal form individual
neurons, and getting a large number of those distinct signals. I don't think
there are any non-invasive methods to do that, and no one wants to do a brain
surgery on a healthy brain to implant a large electrode array.

------
52-6F-62
I bought an early EEG interface from MyndPlay. It still sits fairly unused in
my wall-mounted cabinet. For shame.

I was pretty interested in this stuff a little while back. Daily work needs
kind of steamrolled it.

I recently interviewed with another company working on these kinds of devices,
however their application appears to be limited to wave tracking for
meditation. They failed me for not being able to answer some vaguely-worded
multithreading questions when the job was to work in web and embedded
software...

I'm still intrigued. Like @winterismute said, I wonder if ML can help — maybe
with pattern detection/seeing through the ..."junk".

------
domtron_vox
Related open source project: [http://openbci.com/](http://openbci.com/)

I have no affiliation with them just ran across it a while back and it has
been sitting on my to-do list.

------
melling
One of Elon Musk’s companies is working on this:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-25/elon-
musk...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-25/elon-musk-s-
neuralink-gets-27-million-to-build-brain-computers)

